# Bandsaw Jet JWBS-14SF or Laguna 1412..14SUV...Maybe Grizzly 513X



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Apologies if this has been covered, I searched, with no luck on the JWBS-14SF…

I have a small garage shop, where when a project isn't being worked on, tools are up against the wall, and cars are parked inside.

I don't do much re-sawing, but with some cabinet projects coming up where I do plan to do some (matched panels), and might be cutting some trees down & like to make some chairs for my kids out of them (they swing n climb these trees, so little sentimental).

Upgrading from the popular ridgid, it takes more room then needed for a 14", and takes time to set-up between blades. Thought about Mod-ing a quick change, guides, & building/mounting motor under the saw…but all that time, I'd prefer getting a better saw.

*Primary what I'm looking for in a saw is quick set-up (guide, blade change, and quality built, etc..), 1-2 hp, in a small to small/medium package (25-30" deep, 25-34" wide).

I'm looking at the new (somewhat) Jet 14SF, nice fence with good adjustments, hand adjustable guide:
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jwbs-14sf-14-steel-frame-bandsaw-1-3-4hp-1ph/714500

Laguna's 1412 and 14 SUV, I'm considering contenders as well. Fence is not as nice as the Jet, but probably good enough, and hand adjustable guide. I'd save ~$300 (comparing on sale prices) by buying the 1412, but I'd rather pay the $300 and get a better saw, if it's worth it.
http://www.lagunatools.com/Wholesale-Division/Bandsaws_2

I've also consider the Grizzly 513x, as most bandsaw folks suggest always go BIGGER.. Laguna made a 16", but doesn't offer it anymore, not for sure why..

Any experience good and bad, please let me know, I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thank you


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Image of guide on jet:


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Jet review:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/jet-jwbs-14sf-14in-bandsaw.aspx


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Laguna 14 SUV review:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/laguna-14-suv-14in-bandsaw.aspx


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Laguna seems to only offer a 16" in the HD version now.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Didn't realize that Rikon has a Pro series, which looks like they've added hand adjustable (mostly), 14 resaw, & foot break.
http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-351.html


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When they say go as big as your budget allows, there is a reason…

Almost always, as your talent improves and your projects get bigger and better, you will need the tools to match.
So after two bandsaws in the 3/4-1HP size, I finally bit the bullet three years ago or so and popped for the Grizzly G0513X2BF.

The benefits were immediate to me. The cast iron wheels help the saw power through big resawing projects.
The electric brake? After about two weeks, I just could not imagine NOT having an electric brake on a bandsaw again. Even my other small Porter Cable I have in the shop pisses me off, waiting for the wheels (and blade) to stop during difficult cuts. And cast iron wheels take a LONG time to wind down. With my Grizzly, I see the blade come to a complete stop in under three seconds. I only have to touch the stop button or the foot switch. I'm not going to call it a safety plus, but if wood would get stuck in the blade hole, which has never happened to me, it would help a lot to stop the blade in that short a time.

Also, the G0513X2BF comes with a bigger table, something you don't realize how important this is until you have a 100 lb. piece of log up there, resawing it.

Overall, I am so glad I spent the extra bucks and popped for this saw. Yes, it came with a few little issues, mainly an out of date manual because I bought it during an upgrade period, but it all ended well. My only issues have been the bearings need regular cleaning with the double stacked guide bearings. I replaced the tires for the first time just a month or two ago. The originals lasted just shy of three years, not bad since I use it almost every day. I bought a couple of different brands of blades, then finally settled on Timberwolf.

Blade changing is about two-three minutes with same sized blade, maybe five when I change blade size, mostly because I have to change the position of the bearings.

I'm really happy with it, and mostly never looked back or wanted for another brand. I just cannot imagine going without cast wheels, and the electric brake is a thick icing on the cake.


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

The Rikon 10-325 is on sale @ woodcraft.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/834771/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Based on their longstanding and well-documented lack of customer service, I would not go near a Laguna tool of any kind.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input….

I like Grizzlys as well as the Jet, Laguna, & Rikon…

Tried to fined a hand adjustable guild for the Grizzly n Rikon, Carter didn't seem to have one for the Griz though…maybe through their "custom"... Not for sure how much those cost..?

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits?p=1


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/grizzly-17-19 Here's the specific page for 17" Grizzlys


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

> http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/grizzly-17-19 Here s the specific page for 17" Grizzlys
> 
> - ForestGrl


ForestGrl,
Thanks for the link, apologizes for not clarifying, I was looking for "Fully" hand adj guilds. The one in your link, looks like the side guild bearings are not adj…OR is their a hidden track behind the bearings, allowing it to be moved to/away from the blade?


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

-1 for laguna. See my posts about the issues I've had with my 1412


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have had my 14 SUV for years, have had no problems or regrets. Very happy with the saw. I think the customer service is a past issue from anyone I have talked to. I have never needed customer service. And the larger motor and extra resaw is a bonus. Also on sale this month. And it also has the foot brake/ stop pedal.


----------

